# How to check authenticity of a landlord?



## Didou.uae (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello, 

I know that we can check the real estate agents through RERA website, but how to do for landlords?
While looking for rent, I found some good deals posted by landlords, but would like to make sure I am dealing with the "right" landlord... ? or is it done while registering the Ejari contract ? 

Thanks,


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Ask for original Title deed for viewing purpose. Get a copy too...if title deed says the name of the LL you are dealing with, i guess its ok one


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

There is always a chance that the landlord doesn't in UAE and therefore you won't get to see the original title deed. If that is the case, you may want to take the copy of the title deed and passport of the landlord to the RERA office to see if he indeed still owns the place at this moment in time...


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Froglet said:


> There is always a chance that the landlord doesn't in UAE and therefore you won't get to see the original title deed. If that is the case, you may want to take the copy of the title deed and passport of the landlord to the RERA office to see if he indeed still owns the place at this moment in time...


What I never understood of the system here is that a LL has to consider giving a passport copy to a tenant. As LL I would never want do that under any circumstances, for privacy reasons and risk of identity theft. I know that ID's and passports are requested here like freshly baked bread... but this is going way too far as UAE real-estate process is concerned!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Edino said:


> What I never understood of the system here is that a LL has to consider giving a passport copy to a tenant. As LL I would never want do that under any circumstances, for privacy reasons and risk of identity theft


It works both ways; a tenant also has to give his pp copy to the owner, and in most cases, it is not the owner, rather some RE guy keeping it piled up on his desk.


----------

